
OpenBSD on the Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Carbon (7th Gen) - dddddaviddddd
https://jcs.org/2019/08/14/x1c7
======
azalemeth
I've always wanted to use BSD as a desktop -- it just seems so much better
thought out, and laid out together as an OS. However, it's /never/ been
_quite_ there -- a bit like Linux in the early 2000s. Linux, meanwhile, made
the leap to being mainstream enough such that support is widespread and I can
count on one hand the number of times I've had to do things like add "noacpi"
to the boot string. I wish the same would happen for BSD. It's just a
popularity problem!

------
xwdv
God damnit, why can’t someone just finish implementing Wireless AC support for
Intel 9560 in the iwm driver already? It’s been what, a year?

Is it just too technically hard? Is it a matter of money? At this point if I
could just throw down a few thousand dollars to pay for someone to finish it,
I would.

------
MuffinFlavored
Awesome work, however:

> OpenBSD would need a Thunderbolt NHI driver for that.

> requires a new Cannon Lake GPIO driver. I'll need to work on this.

> but OpenBSD does not support Bluetooth

> Synaptics 00bd via USB, not supported.

> The non-removable Intel 9560 802.11ac wireless chip is not yet supported by
> iwm,

~~~
0xdeadb00f
Usually when Joshua runs OpenBSD on a newer device you can expect that these
issues will be worked out fairly quickly (or eventually), with him being an
OpenBSD developer. For example:
[https://jcs.org/2018/08/31/surface_go](https://jcs.org/2018/08/31/surface_go)
In the Support log you can see commits he's made and errors he's fixed.

I reckon he'll be using this as a daily driver, so that's even more reason to
believe he'll be working more on OpenBSD support.

------
dddddaviddddd
Planning to use FreeBSD on a T480 as my main machine. I admire OpenBSD but
need/want ZFS.

~~~
dijit
FreeBSD on laptops idle's pretty hard (think; load average 1 for all eternity)

And ZFS is nice, but offers far fewer guarantees when not used with ECC
memory. (although, you probably only care about the copy-on-write properties
and stuff I guess)

